# Eastern Shore of Maryland



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone was in or near the Eastern Shore of Maryland. Would love to find others.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

On the other end of the Usa


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that, a1Jim, I used to live in CA, but it is hard to just drop by to chat or get together to go over something in person. My sesna is broken.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in Delaware.


----------



## racinca (Jan 26, 2010)

Dennis I am currently in Mississippi but will be moving to Annapolis this summer.
Tony


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Kerux, where in Delaware, I am in Caroline County, just a hop from your border.

Tony, Annapolis isn't very far away, I often travel over the great ditch they call the Chesapeake to do work. When you get there, let me know, maybe we can get some lunch so you can be properly welcomed.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,
I'm Vicki and I'm in Cambridge, Md. Karson is in Georgetown, DE. I looked at your shop. That's how I started, with all my stuff in an 8X10 and dragging it out each day. Then I built a 4X8 enclosed work table to store tools in and work on. Now I've nearly outgrown a 12X18 shed. lol
Vic


----------



## Skalizar (Jan 3, 2010)

Northern Delaware here, also I recently discovered a Delaware woodworking group, but have not had a chance to go to a meeting yet. Their hosting choice seems to make them very hard to find with google.

http://delawarewoodguild.web.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, Vicki, glad to here a fellow eastern shorian. You are only about 45 minutes from me, depending on which way I travel.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Dennis,
You are the closest ww I've come across. Nice to meet you. I know there must be some ww's in my town, just don't know where they are. Well, I guess they are in their shops, out of site. lol
Vic


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I wonder, if there is a way for those of us from DE and the Eastern Shore of MD to share more with each other. I know Karson has a group in DE, that may be the best for us all, something to unite us together to be able to share and such. What do you think?


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I know Karson's group is wonderful as a friend's Dad belongs and raves about it. Mainly I'm just too lazy to drive that far. I'm jealous of those with a group nearby and wish his were closer. I would say if you are willing to make the drive, then join his group. They have workshops on different topics and make toys for Christmas. I know you will find a lot of skilled craftsman to assist you if you need any guidance. My main issue is finding a good source for lumber. Woodworkers supply used to be 15-20 miles away, but moved to the DE store. I'm going to look more in Easton. I did find that the hardware store in St. Michaels has some nice sheet goods.
Take Care,
Vic


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Vic, check out Warren Woodworks in Easton. They have good stock and can get you anything you want.

Their # is 410-820-8984.

Do you know where the new Lowes is in Easton?


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Dennis,
Thanks a bunch. I had seen them listed on SuperPages and wondered if they would be a good source. You just saved me the leg work. Do you think they would have a lot of different species, shade/color wise to meet the needs of an intarsia project?

Lowes is on the bypass, in the the same shopping center it was in before, just on the other end. There's a Ruby Tuesday in front of it. Big improvement over the small one we had.
Vic


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Warrens is across the bypass from Lowes. Instead of turning towards Lowes at the light, turn away from it. Go down the street to the second left, it is on the right.

I don't know if they have the wood you are looking for in stock, but they can probably get you anything you want. I used to work at Friel's Lumber, in Queenstown and we often ordered any hardwood or exotic wood through Warrens, so I would check them out.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Dennis,
Thank you. It sounds encouraging for my needs. I also want to make a couple of simple end tables. They will be a good source. Are they reasonable on their sheet goods and board foot prices? I hope they are patient with someone like me who's only bought by the board. It's gonna take me awhile to learn to calculate my needs.
Vic


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I think they will be as good as you can get around here. If you keep going in, try to use the same guy each time, things get better because they get to know you.


----------

